# The moment many are waiting for.



## VARNYARD (Jul 6, 2010)

Extremes are hatching!!


----------



## kaa (Jul 6, 2010)

That's awesome bobby. congrats


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 6, 2010)

Now the fun begins :twisted: . Can't wait for mine to hatch.


----------



## isdrake (Jul 6, 2010)

That's adorable.  I want one.

You're not thinking about about visiting any European expos in the future? hehe


----------



## brutus13 (Jul 6, 2010)

They look great. Just a few more weeks till mine hatch!! I can't wait


----------



## reptastic (Jul 6, 2010)

congrats! they look awesome, who are the parents to this clutch bobby?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 6, 2010)

:roon :roon :roon :roon


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 7, 2010)

NIIIIIIIIIICE!!! Who are the parents?


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking great bobby! but what else would we expect from you. lol :-D

Jerry


----------



## Herplings (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet man.

I love the green.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 7, 2010)

Final payment sent! BOOM!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh dear GAWD, they're so freaking cute!! Congrats, Bobby!!


----------

